# Good & Bad News



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Bad news is I am back in SA after inly a few days in Spain. As I landed and phoned home to tell my family I have arrived safely, I got news that one of my very best friends for the past 9 years wa in a car accident and passed away.

So I arrived this morning, well about 3 hours ago in SA for the funeral tomorrow, really sad about this, he was way to young and a great person.

Good news though...I got news that my visa has been approved to live in Spain, so I will be off again in a few weeks. Also, I have started a website about Spain, and it is amazing the ammount of interest it recieves.

Must be all the sun that people are chasing 

Anyway, keep safe everyone.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Bad news is I am back in SA after inly a few days in Spain. As I landed and phoned home to tell my family I have arrived safely, I got news that one of my very best friends for the past 9 years wa in a car accident and passed away.
> 
> So I arrived this morning, well about 3 hours ago in SA for the funeral tomorrow, really sad about this, he was way to young and a great person.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your friend, deepest sympathies, but good news indeed about the visa! Not too long to wait.

You should put your website address in your signature so we can all have a look!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Bad news is I am back in SA after inly a few days in Spain. As I landed and phoned home to tell my family I have arrived safely, I got news that one of my very best friends for the past 9 years wa in a car accident and passed away.
> 
> So I arrived this morning, well about 3 hours ago in SA for the funeral tomorrow, really sad about this, he was way to young and a great person.
> 
> ...


Condolences Jean & sorry you had to cut your trip short for such a tragedy.

On another note, great news about your visa application. It won't be long and you will be back. Send me the URL to your site!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words.....although it is very sad that my friend has passed he has showed many of us to live life to the fullest, which is important to all.

I need to modify my site a bit, because it has a forum, so I cannot put the link on another forum such as this. I will PM you though.

I know I was amazed my visa was granted so quickly, I think I barely made the criteria but the lady that helped me at the embassy was a doll and really went the extra mile. So yes, I will be back soon but only after 40 days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It must have been traumatic for you to have travelled all that way, full of hopes and expectations only to arrive and be smacked in the face with such bad news...
Good luck for the next time round.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It must have been traumatic for you to have travelled all that way, full of hopes and expectations only to arrive and be smacked in the face with such bad news...
> Good luck for the next time round.


It really was horrible, to be full of excitement being in Spain then to get hit with a blow like that.
A lesson well learnt though, anyone thinking of leaving their home country must make peace with the fact you away from your loved ones and if something happens you a good distance from them.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your friend Jean xx

Excellent news about your visa xx


----------

